# Folders



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I have games on different screens and I was wondering if I could put them
all together in a folder? How would I move the app if the screen is full?

Thanks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Amyberta--

If you press and hold on any app, the apps will start wiggling and all will have a little red x in the corner.

If you then press and drag the app, you can move the app from one screen to another; just press and drag the screen to the right or left edge of the screen until the next screen appears.  

Once you are on the screen you want, drag the app on top of the other game.  A folder will be created.  You will have the opportunity to edit the name of the folder, but if they are similar apps, a name wil be suggested. 

The number of apps in any one folder is limited, I'll have to check--maybe 12?  16?  But you can have multiple games folders.  You can also, once you have the squiggly screen, delete apps or open up folders and move apps out of the folders.

Tap on the red x to delete the app.

Press the home button (the one button on the face of the iPad with the square on it) to get out of squiggly mode.

Hope this helps!

Betsy


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Betsy,  I wasn't  sure if I. Could do that when the screen was full of aps. I'll give it
A try.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Betsy, I got the games into one folder, but I didn't change the name when I put them in, is there
a way to change it now?


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

I think if you go into the new folder, hold your finger on one of the icons until they start wiggling, the folder name will then be editable again.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks, I'llgive it a try


----------

